# Our Beginning/Happy Anniversary



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

My anniversary was over a week ago and I have been wanting to do this since then. This is the story of how my hubs and I met. 


I met my husband while I was in highschool though we went to 2 different high schools. When I met my hubbs I was 15 and currently dating 2 guys. Dating but uncommitted. Guy #1 I'll call John and Guy #2 i'll call Sam (fake names). Well I had been dating Sam (we both agreed was non committed) for 6 months. Why he never officially asked me out I never found out. But he was a nice guy very sweet and he used to write me letters all the time. He would walk me to class and carry my 50lb book bag that type of thing. 

John I had liked since freshman year though we had never crossed paths. Well John and I started dating and we did activities together and nothing sexual. I had had the biggest crush on him for so long and would go watch him play basketball for our high school team. 

Then one day I went to a friend of a friends house with my friend and met my hubs. Everything to me in that moment was crystal clear. It seemed time slowed down. I still remember everything that had happened movement by movement. He shook my hand his voice was soooooo deep and he said hello. I remember he was wearing black jeans and a t-shirt. He asked for my number. There wasn't much said but their was still a strong connection. 

We went on a date a few weeks later at a movie theater. A few weeks after that I was over his house and his family was teasing him about liking me and he finally asked me out. I told him yes and the next day told him I need to break things off and to give me time but that we were together. He said ok.

A week later John picked me up and I was so nervous I didn't know how to tell him. I kept stalling and he asked me out and said he wanted us to be together and for everyone to know it. It's so funny in an ironic way after 2 years of having the biggest crush on him I knew my connection with my now husband went deeper than that and he was who I was supposed to be with. I told him it was over and that I had just got a boyfriend and he took me home. He didn't say anything on the ride home and never spoke with me again. 

A week later I called Sam and he asked me why I was so distant. I told him I don't know. I didnt want to go through this all over again but I knew I had to find some way to tell him. I just told him it was over and he asked if it was the guy I went to the movies with and I said yes. He knew we wen't to the movies because I had told him after he wondered why I couldn't talk to him that night. After that he would send his sister to come check on me and see (I am sure) where I was in my relationship, if we were still together. I think he thought it would end eventually and that he waited. He sent his sister to check on me for the last time 1 1/2 years after I had been together with my now husband. She put him on the phone and he was very angry and yelling at me asking what happened and why. I never heard from him again after that. 

After I had told them both I went back and told my hubs and he said promise me you'll always tell me the truth (because he didn't want that honesty between us to ever change) and I promised. He promised me the same. Three years after dating we got married. 

I came here because we had been having problems with meeting each others needs and communication. I can honestly say I have grown from TAM since 6 months ago when I became a member. We seem to be doing better with things now. We're not perfect but our connection has grown over the years and I love him to death. 

I got to marry the man of my dreams. I don't believe in soulmates but I think he is the closest thing to it. I appreciate that he can make me laugh at the worst of times, and his sense of respect for himself and me. I love that I can be my silly weird self when I am with him and know he'll just love me more for it instead of judge me. I love how sexy he is.  And I hope that I give him as much as he gives me. Love you honey. Hope you see this. Happy Anniversary!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I love your story!!!! Happy Anniversary, although belated!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you Kurosity.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Sir LOVE SONG (May 30, 2012)

Hey babe!!!! To start off let me say I love you, and surprise I have read it and now I'm posting. Not into all of these thread discussions and such but I have to come and show my queen some support during our special time. I'm not going to post something to much, but thank-you for sharing our story and thank-you for those who have read it. I appreciate you entirely and enjoy your company (can't get enough). Thank-you for all that you have given me. I LOVE YOU BABE!!! XOXO HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you my prince. You know I love all that mushy mushy stuff lol


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Love Song and Sir Love Song!

You should stick around Sir Love Song. We don't bite and most of us are house trained.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Happy Anniversary, Love Song and Sir Love Song!
> 
> You should stick around Sir Love Song. We don't bite and most of us are house trained.


:rofl:

THank you Coffee Amore!! :toast:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love to see both the wife & the husband post here like that !! Oh how very very special ! 

Ronan Keating - This I Promise You w/ Lyrics - YouTube


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you Simply Amorous. That's a great song. I've been trying to get hubs to come here for a few months now but this is all he has agreed to yet. We'll see if he comes again.


----------

